
First-ever IIHS headlight ratings show most need improvement - aeharding
http://www.iihs.org/iihs/news/desktopnews/first-ever-iihs-headlight-ratings-show-most-need-improvement
======
trebor
I think this rating category is overdue. It isn't as essential as crash test
safety is, but there are many vehicles that cause blinding glare. Or, they
just don't illuminate enough.

I hope the vehicle manufacturers pay attention.

------
aeharding
The Toyota Prius V is the only rated vehicle to earn a "Good" rating from the
tests.

It's great to see the methods they are using to test. I hope this leads to
improvements in the future, like the small overlap crash test did.

